# Obsidian. How Do I paint it? please help me Moo!



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Hello,

I have an obsidian dagger on one of my models and I need to paint the thing. I really don't know a good way to paint obsidian. Any ideas?
-Pauly


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

I would recomend either Chaos black with a gloss 'ard coat or I personally like to use India ink pens to color, then 'ard coat it. That gives a very shiny look. Alternatively you could use some other kind of inc that dries quickly to create that black/rainbow effect.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Chaos black with very bright 1:1 mix of codex grey and skull white for highlighting. then give it a wash of badab black. finally, put a layer of 'ard coat on it


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Actually a trick to painting obsidian or any dark rocks/stone, look at wraithlords tutorial on power weapons. He has streaks/lightning sorta effect going through it, i would use that but with a black base and highlight streaks very very finely up to bleached bone or rather then bleached bone use a green to show an amalgamation of different rock types almost like a marble effect. I hope that helps, i think you should have called out for Wraithlord instead


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

black with a gloss varnish over it works wonders. Here are a few guys I painted *ages* ago, but the drummer and the standard bearer both used black covered w/ a thick gloss varnish.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Obsidian has grey cracks showing through the black, so I'd suggest following (as moo said) The Wraithlords Lava tutorial, substiting the base colour for Black, and the other colours for grey shades. A few thin coats of Ardcoat will give it a polished feel if you wish.


----------



## Syph (Aug 3, 2008)

I painted an Obsidian sword on my Dreadlord by painting black, thin white edge highlights, gloss paint. If I were to do it again, however, I would probably use Wraith's method rather then the edge highlighting I tried to do like Lokhir's red blades.










I'd use Hawk Turquoise upto white to do it, perhaps mixed with a bit of grey. I'd still gloss it though, Obsidian looks awesome polished.


----------



## Mordeth (Aug 26, 2008)

i would suggest black, with very dark purple 'highlight' before the gray highlight. Or else as the rest say.


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

Vaz said:


> Obsidian has grey cracks showing through the black, so I'd suggest following (as moo said) The Wraithlords Lava tutorial, substiting the base colour for Black, and the other colours for grey shades. A few thin coats of Ardcoat will give it a polished feel if you wish.


where can this tutorial be found?

i'm not sure if you mean to use the Wraithlord's (forum member) tutorial or to use the tut for the Wraithlord found on the GW site.

this may not be a bad idea for painting up Eldar Avatars ass well, seeing as their molten.

thanks for the help.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

The Wraithlords, as in the forum member 

Et voila, quick search.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6438

If you're interested in doing a base, then there's also the base tutorial.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=6410


----------

